# palabras negativas con significados positivos



## Vanda

Todas as línguas, creio eu, têm palavras cujo primeiro significado relacionamos a algo negativo, mas que são usadas idiomaticamente com significados positivos, acho até que a maioria deles são afetivos.
Vamos aos exemplos:

*danado/a* -  amaldiçoado, condenado (entre outros)  
Contudo se eu digo: 
Ah! sua danada/danadinha, estava escondendo isso dos amigos, né?
o sentido é carinhoso e varia de travessa a esperta.

*Pestinha *- dimininutivo de peste - usado para travesso
Cadê aquele pestinha do seu menino? 

*Moleque*- Indivíduo sem palavra/ Canalha, patife, velhaco
usado como _pestinha._
E o seu molequinho/ moleque, melhorou da gripe?

E por aí afora. Nativos do português, acrescentem as suas. _Hispanohablantes_ enriqueçam-nos com as suas!


----------



## jazyk

Puta - prostituta
Ela é uma puta de uma professora. - Não significa que necessariamente ela exerça as duas funções simultaneamente , mas que é excelente professora.


----------



## olivinha

Gosto do _pois não_ e do _pois sim_ em português. O _pois não_ que apesar do “não” é a expressão utilizada por quem está pronto para ajudar. E o _pois sim_, que apesar do “sim”, denota negação, incredulidade.
 
Em espanhol acho curioso quando se utiliza, de maneira positiva, a palavra _monstruo_ para qualificar uma pessoa com qualidades excepcionais para desempenhar uma determinada função. Outro dia, por exemplo, uma amigo comentou:
Jesús Vázquez como presentador es un monstruo.

O


----------



## Vanda

Olivinha, nós também usamos monstro com este sentido, lembra-se? 
Há também a famosa f**a: Esta música é f**a! (querendo dizer muito legal).


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Não sei se estará fora do contexto, mas admira-me muito, nós brasileiros, muitas vezes começamos uma frase com "não", para logo em seguida emitir uma afirmação. Exemplos:
1. Você vai a festa hoje ? Resp.: NÂO, vou sim.
2. Você se chama Ricardo ? Não, não, me chamo sim.

Já ouviram isso ? passem a reparar ...


----------



## olivinha

É verdada, Vanda! Não me lembrava.
 
Ricardo, os espanhóis fazem a mesma coisa, começam a frase (geralmente uma resposta) com “não”, para logo seguirem com a afirmação. Aliás eles muitas vezes vão além do “não” e acrescentam “nada”.
“¿Qué tal todo?” “No, pues nada, todo bien.”

O


----------



## magdala

Também usamos o filha da mãe!/qué hija de p*** quando nos referimos a alguém com admiração. "Qué hija de p***!, ha conseguido quedar clasificada entre los tres primeros lugares!" Em portugués usamos a mesma expressão com o mesmo sentido. Só não percebo porqué é que temos que meter sempre as nossas mães ao barulho. Cadê os pais,ein?


----------



## Vanda

Mais uma ou duas: *nego ou neguinho, pretinho/a* que podem ser tomadas como discriminatórias, usadas de modo carinhoso.


----------



## César Lasso

Hola!

En España también se puede usar el insulto "cabrón" de forma cariñosa. De todos modos, la entonación varía muchísimo. Como insulto, se pronuncia más rápido y con las vocales más definidas. De forma cariñosa, la palabra es más arrastrada, algo así "cabroooón", con un tono bajo al iniciar la [o] que luego asciende.

Ej. (intentando transcribir la entonación):
                    "!Cabrooón! !Qué suerte tiene tieeéneeesss!"
Se transmite una idea de simpatía-envidia (no de la "envidia" corrosiva)

Y un dicho tradicional:
"Solterón y cuarentón...
!Qué suerte tienes, *ladrón*!"

Saludos,
César


----------



## César Lasso

Hola de nuevo!

Se me ocurre que, viceversa, palabras positivas pueden ser usadas con significado negativo. La palabra "majo/a", que yo traduciría por "fofinho/a", puede expresar indignación:

- ?Te subieron el sueldo?
- !Qué va, *maja*!

De alguna forma, en esa respuesta cargo el grueso de mi indignación contra mi empresa por la falta de aumento salarial; pero, de modo secundario, al llamarte "maja" expreso irritación o amargura contigo por lo disparatado de tu pregunta.

Saludos,
César


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Ocorreu-me uma:
Quando um ator ou diretor está para estrear um peça, os amigos costumam lhe desejar "merda".


----------



## magdala

Ricardo, essa fez-me recordar uma outra associada: quando alguém vai fazer um exame/test/ou entrevista é costume desejar sorte assim: "parte uma perna". Há muitos anos atrás li ou contaram-me que esa frase começou a ser proferida precisamente no teatro, creio que en Inglaterra (brake a leg), aquando do inicio de cada função.


----------



## jazyk

Em Portugal não se escreve e diz teste сomo no Brasil?


----------



## magdala

peço desculpa. Êu já ando baralhada com o inglês o espanhol e os anglicismos de Espanha e de Portugal...


----------



## Vin Raven

Também usamos _nabo/naba_, _nabinho/nabinha_ de maneira carinhosa.

_Patetinha _e _Palerminha _também.

Muita coisa fica carinhosa quando se adiciona os diminutivos _inha/o, ita/o_.


----------



## Cosmic

En Argentina decimos con admiración que hijo/a de puta !! , como en España , y también igual que allá hablamos cuando algo es muy bueno , que es "de puta madre" . Ejemplos :
Messi es un jugador de puta madre !
Tenía un auto de puta madre !


----------



## asmborges

Aqui na Espanha costumam muito usar a palavra "Guapa" (bonita), que a princípio é positiva, com um sentido meio negativo, meio irônico, tipo:

"Oye guapa, ¿quién crees que eres?"

"Le he dicho: 'Mira guapa, no me vengas a decir que no lo sabías'."


----------



## Vanda

Como é que fui me esquecer do famoso *bobo* do mineiro?! Nos grandes centros não se ouve mais, mas no interior ainda se usa chamar as pessoas de bobo por qualquer coisa, apenas como uma forma de endereçamento.
- Que nada, *bobo,* a culpa é minha!
Lembro-me que as pessoas de outros estados ficavam danadas da vida por não entenderem que não era nada ofensivo!


----------



## jazyk

E os nordestinos (alguns pelo menos) que chamam mesmo as mulheres de homem (ômi)?


----------



## asmborges

Os espanhóis idem, é muito comum que eles falem entre si "*Hombre!*", como uma interjeição (totalmente desprovida de significado), inclusive as mulheres costumam usar esta expressão ao falarem umas com as outras.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

En Buenos Aires, decimos "boludo/a" para llamar a un amigo/a. 

"¿Cómo andás, boluda? ¡Te extrañé un montón, tanto tiempo sin verte!"


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Vanda said:


> Mais uma ou duas: *nego ou neguinho, pretinho/a* que podem ser tomadas como discriminatórias, usadas de modo carinhoso.


 
Existen muchas palabras, como *negro, judío, gallego, boliviano (/de mie***)*, que para mí no tienen carga negativa pero que en general así se usan por acá, para insultar incluso sin necesidad de marcar la diferencia, porque el objeto del improperio puede no ser ni judío ni negro. Creo que es un tema de prejuicios, o de estereotipos, de usar características que se supone son propias de ese grupo humano para atacar a alguien. 
Me molesta tener que cuidarme en el uso de esas palabras porque mucha gente las pueda malinterpretar, independientemente de lo que yo piense al respecto.


----------



## Cosmic

Discrepo parcialmente con lo que expone Lucía. Lo que las hace ofensivas a estas denominaciones es el agregado (de m...). Negro es una palabra muy común para saludar a un amigo :
-Hola negro , como andás ?

Me ha puesto el mote de "turco" por el origen de mi madre (libanesa) , pero jamás lo tomé como una calificación ofensiva. A mi padre le decían "gallego" siendo asturiano y el lo tomaba con naturalidad.
Hay otros casos en que no ocurre lo mismo, no sé muy bien porqué , como el de los judíos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Cosmic said:


> Discrepo parcialmente con lo que expone Lucía. Lo que las hace ofensivas a estas denominaciones es el agregado (de m...). Negro es una palabra muy común para saludar a un amigo :
> -Hola negro , como andás ?
> 
> Me ha puesto el mote de "turco" por el origen de mi madre (libanesa) , pero jamás lo tomé como una calificación ofensiva. A mi padre le decían "gallego" siendo asturiano y el lo tomaba con naturalidad.
> Hay otros casos en que no ocurre lo mismo, no sé muy bien porqué , como el de los judíos.


Los enamorados, novios o casados, suelen llamarse un al otro de gorda/o, con un sentido cariñoso: Hola gordita, estás linda esta noche !
Si fuera en Brasil, el romance se acababa alli. ha ha


----------



## magdala

Supongo que en general cualquier adjetivo que utilicemos, según la entonación que le atribuyemos, hará repercusión positiva o negativamente en el interlocutor. Si le decimos a alguien en tono irónico: "oye maja, qué pasa, todavía no te han enseñado a hablar sin escupir!" aquí el maja, suena más a majadera, o gilipollas. En cambio, si decimos: " Mira que te dije que si insistieras conseguirías la beca, y tú, pedazo de alcornoque, lo has conseguido!", insultando logramos elogiar. (Lo siento por los malos ejemplos: no estoy muy inspirada. )
Con ironía o cinismo y usando palabras dulces o incluso una sonrisa, podemos  soltar un buen chorro de veneno y desmoralizar a qualquiera. Como también somos capaces, con palabras feas e despreciables, incluso insultos, halagar a alguien y demostrarle nuestra gran admiración.


----------



## kurumin

que bárbaro esse tópico


----------



## olivinha

“Hostia”, além de seu significado religioso, na Espanha é uma palavra vulgar e muito usada que pode significar “bofetada” ou simplesmente uma interjeição de assombro, admiração, etc. Fora esse uso vulgar, acho inclusive que muitos jovens não conhecem outro significado para “hostia”. Para não dizer “hostia”, muitos optam por “ostras”.
O

(Pensando bem não sei se este exemplo encaixaria no tópico deste thread já que “hostia” nunca teve um significado positivo.)


----------



## César Lasso

olivinha said:


> “Hostia”, além de seu significado religioso, na Espanha é uma palavra vulgar e muito usada que pode significar “bofetada” ou simplesmente uma interjeição de assombro, admiração, etc. Fora esse uso vulgar, acho inclusive que muitos jovens não conhecem outro significado para “hostia”. Para não dizer “hostia”, muitos optam por “ostras”.
> O
> 
> (Pensando bem não sei se este exemplo encaixaria no tópico deste thread já que “hostia” nunca teve um significado positivo.)


 
Olá.

Como conhecedor da língua árabe, acho que os espanhóis herdámos este uso dos longos séculos de presença árabe na Península. Os árabes gritan «Allah!» ou «Allahu akbar» para expresar admiração ou espanto por qualquer coisa "incrível" ou "maior do que nós".

Daí em espanhol: «Es la hostia» (muito bom; ou muito mau)
«!Dios! !Qué hostia se ha dado!» (Valha-me Deus! Que embate!).

Estes usos, muito, mas muito mesmo frequentes, são considerados de mau gosto pelos espanhois de firme convicção religiosa; se calhar, por misturar realidades vulgares ou desagradáveis com a religião.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## César Lasso

asmborges said:


> Os espanhóis idem, é muito comum que eles falem entre si "*Hombre!*", como uma interjeição (totalmente desprovida de significado), inclusive as mulheres costumam usar esta expressão ao falarem umas com as outras.


 
Eu tanto diria «No seas exagerad*a, hombre!*» como, se cuidasse um bocado mais o que digo, «No exageres, *mujer!*»

Em Espanha existe um insulto ou palavrão, "gilip****s" que, pelo seu significado etimológico, só poderia ser utilizado para homems; mas não é invulgar ouvi-lo aplicado a mulheres.

Cumprimentos,
César


----------



## Odinh

Bem, eu e meus amigos estamos sempre nos xingando reciprocamente, e ninguém leva a mal.


----------



## kurumin

bárbaro = fabuloso, formidável 
cagado = sortudo


----------



## César Lasso

kurumin said:


> bárbaro = fabuloso, formidável
> cagado = sortudo


 
Em Espanha, cagado não é sortudo mas sim "cobarde", "medricas":
"Nunca hace nada porque tiene miedo. ¡Es un cagado!"
(Carácter permanente: ser un cagado; situación puntual: estar cagado *de miedo*)


----------



## Tomby

Cosmic said:


> En Argentina decimos con admiración que hijo/a de puta !! , como en España , y también igual que allá hablamos cuando algo es muy bueno , que es "de puta madre" . Ejemplos :
> Messi es un jugador de puta madre !
> Tenía un auto de puta madre !


 
Exactamente! 
Há poucos dias li um anúncio num autocarro que dizia "_Clothing factory De puta madre 69_". Acho que significa "Fábrica de roupas". "De puta madre" em português significa "giro" o algo semelhante. Em espanhol sempre significa algo positivo.
Exemplo: "_Este foro es de puta madre_".
Vejam o seguinte link. 
Cumprimentos!

P.S.- 69 é outra história.


----------



## kurumin

Tombatossals said:


> P.S.- 69 é outra história.


liga operadora meia nove


----------

